# Any futures traders on the Sunshine Coast?



## Mullsey (5 January 2011)

Hi,

I'm trying to find out if there are any Futures traders on the Sunshine Coast.

Thanks


----------



## Youri (9 November 2016)

Mullsey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to find out if there are any Futures traders on the Sunshine Coast.
> 
> Thanks




Yes I do trade futures and I am base on  a coast.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 November 2016)

Mullsey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to find out if there are any Futures traders on the Sunshine Coast.
> 
> Thanks




Radge lives in Noosa.  Beautiful part of the world.


----------



## Youri (9 November 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Radge lives in Noosa.  Beautiful part of the world.




Ilive in Wurtulla.


----------



## Quant (9 November 2016)

Mullsey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to find out if there are any Futures traders on the Sunshine Coast.
> 
> Thanks





I plan on being a futures trader living on sunshine coast ( Sunshine beach ) in the not too distant future , one thing concerns me though and thats internet speed and relaibility . Can anyone give me heads up what to expect ..

As far as i am aware Radge doesnt trade futures  ..  

PS i am already a futures trader just live in brisbane


----------



## tech/a (9 November 2016)

Quant said:


> I plan on being a futures trader living on sunshine coast ( Sunshine beach ) in the not too distant future , one thing concerns me though and thats internet speed and relaibility . Can anyone give me heads up what to expect ..
> 
> As far as i am aware Radge doesnt trade futures  ..
> 
> PS i am already a futures trader just live in brisbane




He trades everything where an opportunity exists.

Dont know about he net there though


----------



## CanOz (9 November 2016)

Apparently there is nbn on the coast near mooloolooba....however we didn't experience it whilst we were just there....great spot though....awesome


----------



## Youri (10 November 2016)

Quant said:


> I plan on being a futures trader living on sunshine coast ( Sunshine beach ) in the not too distant future , one thing concerns me though and thats internet speed and relaibility . Can anyone give me heads up what to expect ..
> 
> As far as i am aware Radge doesnt trade futures  ..
> 
> PS i am already a futures trader just live in brisbane




Hi Quant I have been trading futures on a coast for 6 years,usin iress and tradestation have no problem with a speed.Time to time (once in 6 mounth)internet drops but I have stops in place. Youri


----------

